# Aqueon 2.5 Betta Bow



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

Your tank looks great! Your betta will eat your ghosts after a while. My betta didn't touch my shrimp for over a month and then their numbers started to diminish and there were no bodies...


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

When I had ghost shrimp when i first started my betta ate most of them, then the biggest one started going after my betta and shredding his fins!
Keep your eye on them!

Also your tank looks really good =]


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

It'll look great once all the background grows in. Maybe try adding some java fern too.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the comment and suggestions everyone.

The Betta and Ghost Shrimp have an interesting relationship lol. As of right now, the Betta will watch this shirmp making them back up but not bit them. Also, the shrimp will swim right into the Betta when he isn't paying attention. I'll have to keep my eye on them. I would hate to have the shrimps eaten or shreading the fins of my Betta; however, if they do get eaten I can always get some more shrimp. Super cheap @ .49/shrimp at Petco.

I have a lot more Dwarf Sag I could fill in places. In about 1 month from now, I will have more Christmas Moss then I will know what to do with. Maybe I could add these plants to this tank but for now I'm going to wait and see what happens.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Throw a couple of cherry shrimp in. He will most likely like them too. The color will liven up the tank to.


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

I heard you can't mix ghost shrimp and cherry shrimp since ghost shrimp can be territorial


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Love it!

Great piece of dw.

And beautiful betta


----------



## R.sok (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice tank! & thanks for giving the betta a better home. Hate seeing them in tiny cups


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

zzrguy said:


> Throw a couple of cherry shrimp in. He will most likely like them too. The color will liven up the tank to.


That's a really good idea! Ghost shrimp are so hard to see.



dacrax07 said:


> I heard you can't mix ghost shrimp and cherry shrimp since ghost shrimp can be territorial


Hmmm, I'll have to research the mixing of shrimp before I add RCS to the mix.



R.sok said:


> Nice tank! & thanks for giving the betta a better home. Hate seeing them in tiny cups


Yeah, thanks. He seems to be much happier in his new home.


----------



## Disher (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice start to this little tank. Personally, I like the look of the dwarf sag somewhat over grown, it gives more of a jungle feel.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Disher said:


> Nice start to this little tank. Personally, I like the look of the dwarf sag somewhat over grown, it gives more of a jungle feel.


Yeah thanks I do too! I set the sag leaves in the annibus and over the driftwood on purpose. It kinda took awhile because its hard to work in those nanos.


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

My ghost shrimp I had with my betta steals his food, it's hilarious. I eventually moved my ghost shrimp to another tank, but man did he like to mess with my betta. Eventually Lord Baelish would steal the food back, it was a chase around the tank to see who would finish eating the food first!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

There is a white haze starting to form in this aquarium. It's covering the aquarium walls and some of the plants.

I want to say it's from the mystery snail slim but I'm not sure.

What should I do?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

The white haze has started to reseed a bit, but the plants are starting to turn brown and melt away.

I wonder if this is due to lack of light or just the fact that they are going through a transitional period...


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice betta!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice betta!


Thanks my girlfriend named him Zippy. lol


----------



## Aside (Dec 3, 2012)

I really like what you did with this. I have the same tank that I'm currently working on setting up.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Aside said:


> I really like what you did with this. I have the same tank that I'm currently working on setting up.


Thanks, I will post an updated picture soon. It is started to get even more overgrown, but I like the jungle look.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Picture Update [1.6.13]*

I need help identifying the plants reveaeled in the photos below. 

I have already identified the following plants:

Flame Moss
Frogbit
Dwarf Sag
Annibus

The plants I need help identifying are in the back left hand side of the tank. The second picture below is a close up of these plants. 

They came in a bulb/seed pack I bought from Petco. One of the plant looks like a sword with long narrow leaves. The other is more a stem type growing long stems across the top of the aquarium and one has flowered.

>Full Tank
View attachment 62281


>Closeup picture of the plants in quiestion
View attachment 62289


>Top Shot
View attachment 62297


>Flowering Closeup
View attachment 62305


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi tylergvolk,

Aponogeton species; most likely based upon the leaf shape and flower spike Aponogeton ulvaceous.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

What about the other plant?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

tylergvolk said:


> What about the other plant?


Hi tylergvolk,

They look the same to me, both Aponogeton.


----------



## skindy (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice tank! I always liked how frogbit floats around ... they look so cute! 

I would suggest against tossing in a few RCS in there. Ghosties are territorial and will attack them. I would also keep an eye on your ghosties in case one or two turn out to be macrobrachium shrimp which _will_ nip at Zippy's fins 

Macrobrachium shrimp are often mistaken for ghosties at the LFS when they're young. They can grow up to 4 inches!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi tylergvolk,
> 
> They look the same to me, both Aponogeton.


Okay cool. Thanks!



skindy said:


> Nice tank! I always liked how frogbit floats around ... they look so cute!
> 
> I would suggest against tossing in a few RCS in there. Ghosties are territorial and will attack them. I would also keep an eye on your ghosties in case one or two turn out to be macrobrachium shrimp which _will_ nip at Zippy's fins
> 
> Macrobrachium shrimp are often mistaken for ghosties at the LFS when they're young. They can grow up to 4 inches!


Hey, thank you. Really? I didn't know that. I think Zippy hs been eating the ghost shirmp slowly. I started out with 5 and now I think there are 2 left.


----------

